# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  VBA Macro Excel Protect and hide Ribbons

## Sagy

I need to protect and disable all the ribbons in only my workbook not all workbooks, I created a button to Unprotect and Enable ribbons and it's working normally, but the problem the full screen effect in all workbooks.
Any kindly solutions ?

----------


## arlu1201

Hello Sagy, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------


## Sagy

Thanks Arlu  :Smilie:

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> ....
> Any kindly solutions ?



Hi Sagy    
Welcome to Excel Forum  :Smilie: 
Do you realise that this Sub Forum where you have posted is just the Sub Forum to say hello ?

You must *start a new Thread in one of the main Sub Forums*  https://www.excelforum.com/ ,  .. If you need help.

*These are the main Excel Forums*:
 Excel General :   http://www.excelforum.com/excel-general/ 
or here:
Formulas and Functions:      http://www.excelforum.com/excel-formulas-and-functions/ 
or if you would consider a macro solution then here:
VBA Programming:         http://www.excelforum.com/excel-programming-vba-macros/ 

If you are not sure of exactly the type of solution you require, then probably  the first Sub Forum will do:      http://www.excelforum.com/excel-general/

_............................................

Alan

_..............................................





P.s. Unless someone is very familiar with having done something exactly as you are doing, then I think you may need to give a bit more detail. Some test data is helpful
  Remember to reduce the amount of test data to the *minimum required* to demonstrate typical scenarios. *Desensitize* the data if necessary. 
  If appropriate, show us clearly what you* have*  ( The *BEFORE* ) and the *results you want* to achieve ( the *AFTER* ). 
  Please *do not* use images !!!  as we cannot copy them to a worksheet. 

* Regarding how to give us that data* ( Most people prefer *b)* to upload a File BUT remember to minimize the  amount and desensitise data )

*Either:*
_a) *Post screenshots** COPYABLE !!!* to a Spreadsheet: ( !!! Not Images please !!! )– See my signature below, 
or here:	
 http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ml#post4399581 
Practice here in the Test Sub Forum:	
 http://www.excelforum.com/development-testing-forum/  *(* Start a new Thread. Title it something like “Just Testing, no Reply needed”   )
*OR:
_b)  Upload a Workbook*: See here:
 http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...his-forum.html (* ** Use Method 2 and Method 3*  ( Method 1 is currently not working )
 http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...ml#post4335120  
*OR:*
There is also the file share site option such as this free thing:
 https://app.box.com/signup/personal 
(_ .Remember to select Share after uploading and give us the link they provide if you use that )
* But Note: a lot of people can’t / won’t download a File from an external site. So this method  is not preferred here* 
For security reasons and to increase your chances of a response, It is preferable to upload a File with no codes in it and post any codes in the Thread ( using Code Tags: [CODE]Please [url=https://www.excelforum.com/login.php]Login or Register [/url] to view this content.[/CODE]  ;  or Short Cut Editor Icon ( you may need to Hit *Go Advanced* to see it if Replying to a Thread ) *#* ). 

* OR:*
_c)  Select the table Icon above, select an appropriate size table and fill it in (***If replying to a Thread you may need to select the *Go Advanced* Button, ( bottom right of reply Window )  to get the Table Icon to show )


You can Practice Posting techniques here:
http://www.excelforum.com/development-testing-forum/
Just start a Thread there with a title like “Just testing, No reply needed”. Or just do a reply to any other Thread were someone is “just testing”
Thanks, 	
Alan
 :Smilie: 
P.s.  Also: Please, also,  if you haven’t already , take some time before posting to read the Forum Rules and posting suggestions here: 

 English: http://www.excelforum.com/forum-rule...rum-rules.html
http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...42#post4519006 

Other languages:  http://www.excelforum.com/forums-rules/ 
It is usually worth it in the long run.

*Thanks*
 :Wink:   :Smilie: 


_...

----------

